# Coverage for vacation?



## oyboutj (Nov 11, 2010)

So I run my own coding business from home and code about 1200 codes per month.  I have been doing this for about 4 years now and I am looking into taking a vacation.

Any suggestions on coding coverage for a week?  The issues involved are 1) pulling materials from about 3 different websites and my company email; 2) finding someone familiar with ASC facility coding and OPPS; 4) finding someone familiar with 8 different medical specialties, but mainly orthopedics, pain management and gastroenterology;  4) Secure delivery of codes in a HIPAA-HITECH compliant manner.  

I feel like the only solution is to hire and train someone to work in house, but that would involve significant training time, and wouldn't be fair in the long run since I don't have enough work for the both of us for when I would return.


----------



## reliablecoding (Nov 12, 2010)

*Vacation Coverage*

If you email me I may have some options for you to work with.
Jon
reliablecoding@gmail.com


----------

